
Architecture of a high performance GraphQL to SQL server - craigkerstiens
https://blog.hasura.io/architecture-of-a-high-performance-graphql-to-sql-server-58d9944b8a87
======
bdcravens
Article poorly titled - it using Postgresql, and most at first glance would
assume SQL Server (though concepts pretty much the same)

